# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Kaneie's new batch of katanas

## Fiona Lau

Does anyone have any opinions on the new katanas from kaneie. I especially like the silver dragonfly. It's the polish that really gets to me. Everything looks extremely pleasing to me. Aesthetics aside, the blade is made from T10. The full details are on the Casiberia website. 
I'm actually more interested in hearing about the CONS of owning this line of katanas if there are any.
Thanks for reading! 
Here are some pictures of the Silver Dragonfly from their website.

----------


## Vu.Q.T

The hadori polish looks much better in person than it does in photo's, It's a lot more subtle and not as pronounced as the photos makes them out to be. I think you'll be pleased with any of their products, for an overall package it's quite hard to beat Kaneie.

----------


## Fiona Lau

I've read somewhere that they might have changed suppliers for their sword fixtures, therefore a drop in quality. I wonder if anybody can show me any proof of that. Overall, I've heard mainly good experiences from others regarding this brand but those were from older models. I hope it has not changed.

----------


## metin emre gurbuz

Can i bring this thread alive? because i am very much into the same katana. Any opinions or reviews of this one?

----------


## Eddie Guthrie

One problem I've found is the quality..The sword is so well built and quality lasts that you will have trouble thinking of an excuse to buy a new one before you wear the old one out. This is the only negative. Best quality for money I've seen anywhere mine is near 10 years old

----------


## Maurice Cate

I just sold a Kaneie katana to Clark F. here on the forum. He loves it, and said it's the best katana he owns. I'll have another new Kaneie T10 up for sale in a few days at a discounted price. So keep an eye on the classifieds.

----------


## Timo Qvintus

Fuchi looks cheap, just an observation..

----------


## Maurice Cate

> Fuchi looks cheap, just an observation..


Might look it, but they are on par with Bugei. That comes from physical observations, but at any rate thank you for your observation Timo.

----------

